# 1911a1, Remington Rand



## Top Three (May 3, 2020)

I have a,Remington Rand,that has the frame destroyed. I am trying to fine a replacement frame from,Remington.I am having a very hard time trying to find one. Can anyone hopefully point me to some place or someone that can help?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

You will encounter multiple issues trying to find a replacement.

-Remington Rand was a typewriter/business machine company that had no affiliation with the Remington Arms company. Remington Rand went through a few mergers starting in 1955. 
- 1911 frames, slides, and barrels require a bit of hand fitting to mate them.
- replacing the original frame alters collectibility/originality, which is important to collectors of this Era of 1911.
- the frame is the serialized part and is considered to be “The Firearm” which means buying a new frame is going to require going through a FFL and all associated paperwork and background checks, as well as transfer fees, etc.
- you will likely need a gunsmith who works on 1911s to match up your parts with regard to fit and function.

What is your ultimate goal with this pistol?
Do you want a functional shooting piece?
Do you want the pistol professionally restored
Do you want it to be original?
Is collector value important to you?
Is there sentimental/family value?
Are there budget limits you want to stay within?


----------



## Top Three (May 3, 2020)

I just want a complete,1911a1.I know that I can buy an off brand frame and make it complete,but I would prefer aRemington Frame.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

You do understand that a Remington Firearms frame, is technically an “off brand”. Remington Rand (not Remington Arms or Remington UMC) was a typewriter company and hasn't made pistol frames since 1945.

I don’t even know if Remington Arms would sell a frame only.

if your goal is to just to have a complete 1911A1 you could probably sell the “collectors piece” and still be able to get a different 1911A1.

In what way is the frame “destroyed”?


----------

